# Portraits of your dog in funny clothes?



## PointerFan (Apr 18, 2012)

Hello
I've been a member/lurker for a while and have a question about a unique dog illustration business idea.

Specifically, the service would be a top quality, free-style colourful drawing of your dog in any type of human clothing that you desire or can imagine (anything from a cowboy outfit to an astronaut suit).

You would provide a photo of your dog and a picture (or detailed description) of the type of clothing and you would receive a beautiful portrait illustration in JPG format of your dog wearing the outfit.

Questions:
1) Assuming the artistic style is to your liking, would you buy this?


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Would it be possible to see examples of the artist's work beforehand?


----------



## PointerFan (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi Mirandashell. Attached are two examples. ( I expect to have more images by the end of the week.)


----------

